# Long or short protocol????



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter.
I was wondering what the diffence is between long and short protocols

I started sniffing yesterday and have been told today that I wont be having EC until 2nd June

In the past we have only sniffed for 2 weeks and then start jabbing, but this time I will be sniffing for 3 weeks then start jabbing.

In your opinion is there any differenceand if so what do think is better.

Thanks for all the work you do for all us girls

Much appreciated

Jo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jo said:


> Hi Peter.
> I was wondering what the diffence is between long and short protocols
> 
> It's the length and type of stimulation which varies
> ...


----------

